# EQUILIBRIUM (Portal Chronicles): Book Two



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I am so pleased to announce that my new book is up on Amazon!! It's book two of the Portal Chronicles:











*Book Description*

*It's not every day you see a naked body slumped by the side of the road...*​
*This ominous sight is just the beginning of a mystery that will span two dimensions.*​
When California teen Arizona Darley and her siblings go missing, their mother, Dr. Olivia Darley, discovers that the time-travel portal she invented has been hijacked.

Is the hijacker responsible for the disappearance of her children? Have the children been transported to another dimension? If so, the police and FBI will never be able to find them, and Olivia must find a way to rescue her children on her own.

How will she do this without access to the portal?

EQUILIBRIUM is book two of the Portal Chronicles.

*Advance copy reviews:*

Love the story and it is great having the character grow so much more in the plot of the sequel....

If you loved Portal by Imogen Rose, the story of tomboy Arizona Stevens who hates her little sister and whose parents are divorced, waking up one day in the back of a van and into an alternative universe where she becomes Arizona Darely, a blond cheerleading who loves her little sister and whose parents love each other even more&#8230;.you will love this book.

The story Equilibrium addresses some of the nagging questions the reader might have had from the first book, and dives more into the life of Arizona's mother, Olivia Stevens. The reader will learn more about Olivia's colleagues too, as well as their children and lives which have been altered dramatically by the 'portal'.

The reader will re-discover the passion Arizona and Kellan shared from the first book, falling in love with their union all over again. A healthy mix of science fiction and romance, this story is not cliche, nor sappy and it doesn't drown the reader in science fiction either.

I enjoyed it more than the first book!

A great read for those who love the Sookie Stackhouse Series and the passion of Twilight, fans of Portal will not be disappointed in this sequel entitled Equilibrium.
-Ami Blackwelder(Hot Gossip Hot Reviews)

Just finished Equilibrium!! AMAZING! I am ready for Quantum and everything else that comes after. You feel the emotions of each of the characters so much in this book, it was just simply amazing!

The story answered questions from Portal and opened some new questions as well, yet left you wanting more more more. The last page completely blew me away, my heart is still pounding!

Awesome Job Imogen!
-Angela Crisp-Borchardt

*FREE SAMPLE CHAPTER:* http://soc.li/sSY5lCm


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Imogen. . . just a quick reminder of the rules:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations, Imogen!  All the best with this new release.   

Karen


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats on the new book Imogen. I'm sure it will be just as successful as the first. Did you originally plan to write a trilogy or did this come to you while writing the first book?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, Imogen, you got this out just in time! I just finished _Portal_, I couldn't put it down, and went looking for the sequel right away (the Kindle edition of _Portal_ I bought a couple of days ago says "Coming out Summer 2010."

I really enjoyed _Portal_, now I'm going to get _Equilibrium_ to read while we're on our trip next week.

Betsy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations, Imogen!

Best of luck with your new book!

Wishing you many sales.  

Nancy


----------



## MLucia (Jul 9, 2010)

the book sounds great Imogen. Best of luck!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

One-clicked!  I've been waiting for this!  Yay!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Karen Fenech said:


> Congratulations, Imogen! All the best with this new release.
> 
> Karen


Thank you, Karen!


foreverjuly said:


> Congrats on the new book Imogen. I'm sure it will be just as successful as the first. Did you originally plan to write a trilogy or did this come to you while writing the first book?


Thank you.. it's not part of a trilogy, I think there's going to be atleast four books. I don't do any planning... so I have no idea about the storyline or how many books there will be ;P


Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, Imogen, you got this out just in time! I just finished _Portal_, I couldn't put it down, and went looking for the sequel right away (the Kindle edition of _Portal_ I bought a couple of days ago says "Coming out Summer 2010."
> 
> I really enjoyed _Portal_, now I'm going to get _Equilibrium_ to read while we're on our trip next week.
> 
> Betsy


Thank you, Betsy! I am really pleased to hear that you enjoyed it.

I just noticed that you left a review.. thank you so much, I really appreciate it.



Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Congratulations, Imogen!
> 
> Best of luck with your new book!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Nancy!



MLucia said:


> the book sounds great Imogen. Best of luck!


Thank you!



stacydan said:


> One-clicked! I've been waiting for this! Yay!


Thank you, hope you enjoy it!

Thank you all for your support and well wishes, it means a lot.

Imogen


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

New Amazon review:

It has been a couple of months since I read Portal (the first of the series), so I wasn't sure how easily I'd pick up the story and remember the characters in Equilibrium. But as soon as I started I was immediately back in Arizona Darley's world. I really enjoyed Portal but I think Equilibrium is even better. It has a bit more of a fast-moving "thriller/crime" feel to it, and there is much more information on the time travel aspects of the story. I've not read many time travel books but enjoyed "classics" like "The Time Machine" and the Terminator series. This is a totally different type of story but the whole time travel concept gets you thinking. I liked the fact that many of the questions raised in Portal are answered in Equilibrium. But like Portal, the most enjoyable part of this book is that you feel fascinated by the characters and the plot, and can't wait to turn the next page to find out what happens next. And of course, Imogen Rose keeps you wanting more with a great ending.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

*New Review by D. Figueroa*

"You're Not Bella Swan For Goodness Sakes...

So put your big girl panties on and D-E-A-L." - Arizona Daley to herself.

Read the rest here: http://www.amazon.com/EQUILIBRIUM-Portal-Chronicles-ebook/product-reviews/B003VTZWDW/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R2C7LZ13LPR4EJ


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Equilibrium will be the KND sponsor on Saturday.


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't forget Equilibrium will be the sponsor for Kindle Nation tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Interesting!
that is...because my new novel being worked on has a fantasy urban, time-travel twist.
Good luck with your book!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Dawn and davethedc!



Dawn Judd said:


> Don't forget Equilibrium will be the sponsor for Kindle Nation tomorrow.


Here is the link Dawn: http://bit.ly/bt0mK1


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm just about ready to star Portal, Imogen.  Glad that the sequel will be waiting for me when I'm done.


----------



## Tasha Sue (Jul 31, 2010)

Equilibrium is sponsoring Kindle Nation today! Check it out: http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2010/08/today-you-get-popular-religious-novel.html


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Tasha Sue said:


> Equilibrium is sponsoring Kindle Nation today! Check it out: http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/2010/08/today-you-get-popular-religious-novel.html


Thanks, Tasha Sue. It's fun seeing my book up there!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Congratulations on your success, Imogen. Looks like you've got a winner!

How as the KN sponsorship worked out so far?


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

donna callea said:


> I'm just about ready to star Portal, Imogen. Glad that the sequel will be waiting for me when I'm done.


Hope you enjoy it, Donna!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Monique said:


> Congratulations on your success, Imogen. Looks like you've got a winner!
> 
> How as the KN sponsorship worked out so far?


Thank you, the books seem to be doing okay (at the moment!). The KND sponsorship is very worth it. It organized by Steve who is really nice to work with.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've started Equilibrium, Imogen...but I put it aside for my August Quasi-Official Book Game book. But I'll finish it up and write you a review, I promise!

Betsy


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've started Equilibrium, Imogen...but I put it aside for my August Quasi-Official Book Game book. But I'll finish it up and write you a review, I promise!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, thanks! I hope you are enjoying it. I must check into the Quasi-official thread, I didn't realize it was a book club.

I have a Reviewer appreciation giveaway going on at the moment for a hardback limited-edition, numbered, signed hardback copy: 
http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=133405963368973&id=243074017116

I got my first Vine Voice review yesterday, here is a snippet, the rest is on Amazon:

A sequel. Part two. Book two. Two little words that make me cringe. As a rule, I try to avoid series (although it seems that is all I'm reading these days, go figure). It's not that I have anything against them. I like the character development that can happen across multiple books. I like following story lines and threads through to the bitter end. I don't like BOOK TWO though. That usually means that, well, it's going to suck. What is it with "book two"? Do authors set out to make them bad or does it just happen that way?

I read the first book of this series and got to the end where I realized there will be a book two. I really wanted to cry. It meant that a story I liked would likely be slaughtered. But I powered through and I bought Equilibrium just the same. Man, am I glad that I did! Imogen Rose has done a fantastic job of continuing the story while introducing us to new elements. There wasn't a sucky story line in the bunch. Kudos to her! Well edited, well executed and just downright fun.

The thing that I think I like about these books is that they are not heavy. It's pretty light scifi time travel, which is right up my alley. There's a young adult element to it, but unlike other popular YA, I don't feel the need to have a friend hold down Arizona while I beat the living snot out of her. She's a likable character with very realistic teenage angst. It just happens that her mom built a time portal and she remembers her life from another dimension. Yup, pretty normal, alright!

Seriously though. This book is very well done. ....


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Imogen,
I was just surfing the UK discussion boards, and I see that you have been bashed down like others of us have... It looks like a roving troop of internet surfers went through and clicked the "No" button for whether your posts contributed to the discussion.  Nobody realizes how ridiculous it is that the very first post -- the one that related directly to the thread title -- would not contribute to the discussion
They seem to be very hostile over there...


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Learnmegood, good sales in the UK today. I think the K3 has arrived there.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Back to School Giveaway: Tote
To enter: Leave an Amazon Review and comment here
Winner announced: 09/17


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I haven't read the book, but Imogen, that bag is hysterical!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I haven't read the book, but Imogen, that bag is hysterical!


Thanks, Scarlet. I kind of want one for myself as well


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Reminder: Tote giveaway, see above!


----------



## slwiser (Dec 28, 2009)

I just finished both books.  These were two fun reads. I can see your style maturing in the second one very much so.  Looking forward to the third one.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

slwiser said:


> I just finished both books. These were two fun reads. I can see your style maturing in the second one very much so. Looking forward to the third one.


Thanks, Slwiser!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Please check out my new Facebook giveaway.










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5727089&fbid=435172247116&id=243074017116


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Check out the Halloween giveaways on my FB site: http://www.facebook.com/pages/PORTAL/243074017116?ref=ts


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

A few more days left to enter the giveaway!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Book three QUANTUM will be released 11.16.2010

Giveaway of signed paperback:

http://www.facebook.com/notes/portal/quantum-arc-giveaway/448671154577


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

QUANTUM, Book Three in the Portal Chronicles will be released on 11.16.2010


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Book Three (QUANTUM) is now out!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Now available on Nook as well


----------



## JMcGhee (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats!  Hope it does very well.
I love the progression of the moon on your covers, by the way.  I think it's a very nice touch.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

WooHoo! Congrats again, Imogen... your book was awesome 

There's also a giveaway on my blog (link in signature) for a duffel and signed book, check it out.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks so much, Candy. I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Bumping


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

You're writing books faster than I can read them.   I better hurry up.

Equilibrium lined up to read hopefully next month. (Thought I had already bought it, but hadn't! Fixed that yesterday with a 1-click,)

Have a great weekend.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

VickiT said:


> You're writing books faster than I can read them.  I better hurry up.
> 
> Equilibrium lined up to read hopefully next month. (Thought I had already bought it, but hadn't! Fixed that yesterday with a 1-click,)
> 
> ...


Vicki! This post got buried and I am only seeing it just now, lol! Thank you so much.xo


----------

